# Cider First Try



## old dougie (30/3/11)

Hi Guys,
I want to try making a traditional style scrumpy cider.
I'm green as grass and havn't done any brewing before.
I there a brewing shop in brisbane that would help me get started.
Got to start sometime.
Thanks.


----------



## unrealeous (30/3/11)

Craftbrewer - top left sponsor. They'll sort you out


----------



## KenJohnson (30/3/11)

be sure to follow my scrumpy progress, i just made it up tonight! i'll be happy if it turns out to be drinkable hhaha. What part of brissy do you live in/do you have a local homebrew store?


----------



## InCider (30/3/11)

I can't get enough of the stuff!


----------



## old dougie (31/3/11)

InCider said:


> I can't get enough of the stuff!


Thanks for all the help.
I've wanted to do this for ages but never had the time.
I'm on the north side near Aspley.


----------



## InCider (31/3/11)

Get some cider yeast from Craftbrewer, and 18 litres of preservative free apple juice from woolies and you're started Dougie. I've got one fermenting now with lager yeast. Will keg tonight or this weekend and let you know how it goes.

Sean.


----------



## old dougie (31/3/11)

I've got a buisy week and week end but might get into it in a few days.
I have to get the gear but not sure what I need yet.
I'm sure all the shops will want me to have a lot that is not required.
Early start today but should be early home.
Cheers.


----------



## InCider (31/3/11)

Some of the shops I've been to do just that. I ferment a 'Willow' brand 20l jerry cans. And keg. But instead of kegs you could get 9 x2l Cola Bottles from Aldi, as used by BribieG. 

Sean.


----------



## super_simian (31/3/11)

Bunnings- 25L water barrel with red lid, tap for same.
Homebrew Shop - Yeast (cider yeast or ale yeast, for beginners.) Hydrometer (most expensive thing most likely, but useful)
Supermarket - 20L of preservative free juice. (Keep a bottle aside for priming, if you want it sparkling)

Pour juice into barrel, beat it with a clean slotted spoon or whisk, pour in rehydrated yeast. Remove rubber seal from red lid, then screw lid on barrel. Back it off half a turn, place in ~20C spot, leave for 10 days. On 9th day, test gravity. On 10th day, test gravity. On 11th day test gravity. When the reading is a) below 1.010 and b ) stable over 3 days, prime (or don't if you don't want) and bottle. Leave 3 weeks, then drink. 

It's that simple. This method will make a fairly dry cider, and a can of preservative free pear juice can temper the dryness somewhat. It won't be a real scrumpy unless you have access to real cider apple juice, but it goes down pretty well. My main advice is not to use tinned homebrew cider concentrate, unless you enjoy the artificial sweetener flavour of Coke Zero etc.


----------



## Silo Ted (31/3/11)

and buy a hydrometer. Ciders can often give very little visual hints on the progress of fermentation.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/3/11)

old dougie said:


> I've got a buisy week and week end but might get into it in a few days.
> I have to get the gear but not sure what I need yet.
> I'm sure all the shops will want me to have a lot that is not required.
> Early start today but should be early home.
> Cheers.



G'day Dougie,

I live a few suburbs away - my only advice is to avoid the brew shop on Gympie Road at Kedron. It's a pit.

Invest in a 25L fermenter from bunnings (carseldine is nice and close), with a tap. That'll see you through for equipment.

Grab the preservative free juice, and maybe mail order the yeast - capalaba seems a bit of a drive for one yeast sachet. They might send it cheaply as well, or even call them - Ross and Anthony over there are fantastic.

Goomba


----------



## old dougie (31/3/11)

Thank you all.
Great help,I have no more excuses for not getting on with it.


----------



## InCider (1/4/11)

I don't use a hydrometer - I just ferment for 2 weeks (sometime three if using lager yeast)  

(it broke in 2006!)


----------



## Greg.L (1/4/11)

I reckon if you want to get into cider or wine you really need some glass carboys, 25-35L. They make the process a lot less worry and more reliable. They can be expensive but will last forever and make a real improvement to your product, by keeping air out. When they are full your headspace is close to zero and they are o2 impermeable.


----------



## super_simian (1/4/11)

Use a hydrometer. Always.


----------



## KenJohnson (1/4/11)

for my first batches i didnt have a hydrometer, so you can go without. but I find it so darn usefull now haha


----------

